# project online examination using asp.net and visual basic



## meshrainster (Mar 5, 2011)

here i m facing the problem in calculating marks after someone solve the paper.
what would be the coding for calculating the marks for the paper.


----------



## gk2k (Mar 6, 2011)

Can you explain what you want to achieve in more detail?


----------



## meshrainster (Mar 7, 2011)

i have made a online question papers using visual basic 6 and asp.net 
with coding 
but i couldn't know what's wrong in coding, as it doesnot calculate marks for the exam paper 
what to do can anyone give coding for that


----------



## aningbo (Apr 18, 2011)

unless someone sees your code, it won't be possible.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 18, 2011)

Please provide the source code which you are using to calculate the marks. Forum members can review the code and point out the errors if any. Alternately, we can suggest better ways to solve it.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 19, 2011)

@OP 
if your problem is solved, tell us


----------

